# BTS booth volunteer sign up?



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey, its late in the game to ask this Q but are we going to have any kind of sign up this year for booth volunteers?


----------



## Ms. pcentral (Jan 2, 2008)

will have it at the booth so please stop by and sign up! 

Or you will just be drafted! 
Y


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe more a case of the latter.../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif 

I'm still hoping to come by friday afternoon to bring the layout, then maybe take my wife to a movie before the dinner at Kings. If not friday PM, then I'll be there first thing Sat to bring everything. See ya there.


----------

